
JavaScript Tooling: The Evolution and Future of JavaScript & Front-End Build Tools - 6farer
https://blog.qmo.io/javascript-tooling-the-evolution-and-future-of-js-front-end-build-tools/
======
ClayFerguson
TypeScript won the language game already on the browser. Is the only language
on the browser that matters any more. For those of you who disagree, trust me,
it won't be long before you change your mind. Aside from backing that up with
fact, i'll mention what's relevant here: It's bundling compiler. It has the
ability to compile all your code in to a single file bundle OR compile
separately as ES5/ES6 modules. Since I don't bundle 3rd party stuff,
TypeScript compiler is the only bundler I need. See meta64 on GitHub if you're
interested in my hyjinks.

